# Psyclone John Player Special oder GT is golden - the classic style



## LeFrankdrien (1. Juni 2013)

Hi zusammen,

ein Radl à la JSP wollte ich einfach schon immer mal bauen. Als der alte Mann dann sein psyclone disc verkaufen wollte war endlich auch ne gute Basis da.

Manche Teile sind noch beim Eloxieren und der Kleber Mann in KO arbeitet gerade an den neuen Decals, deswegen erstmal nur Details der goldenen Teile. Das komplette Radl gibts dann so nach und nach.




DSC00495 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr




DSC00502 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr




DSC00513 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr




DSC00508 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr




DSC00498 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr

Viele Grüße

peru


----------



## Kruko (1. Juni 2013)

Ich bin schon auf das Ergebnis gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (2. Juni 2013)

Sieht vielversprechend aus!


----------



## cleiende (2. Juni 2013)

"psyclone disc"
oh Gott, das Weihwasser, "der Teifi 's ins Forum kimma "


----------



## LeFrankdrien (3. Juni 2013)

Hi zusammen,

ja ich weiß, manche User hier im Forum unterstellen mir eine Scheibenbremsenfixation.....

Zu meiner Entlastung muss ich aber nochmal erwähnen, dass die SB von oldman beauftragt wurde

Aber ich finds gut

Viele Grüße

peru




cleiende schrieb:


> "psyclone disc"
> oh Gott, das Weihwasser, "der Teifi 's ins Forum kimma "


----------



## LeFrankdrien (3. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

gestern angekommen, Lars sei Dank!! 

Leider ließen sich die Hebel aufgrund der Legierung nicht in hellen Tönen eloxieren, dann werden es halt schwarze Shifter....zuviel Gold ist auch net gut!!!




DSC00529 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr

Im September bekomm ich die Kleber dazu, dann sollte es langsam fertig werden

Viele Grüße

peru


----------



## LeFrankdrien (23. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

da auch das 127,5 mm Innenlager nicht passt kommen nun die Revolutions daran. Die waren sowieso übrig und passen an keinen anderen Aufbau.

Da die KBs NOS sind werden die noch gewechselt. Genauso wie die Aufkleber. Farbe dürft ihr raten...







VG 

peru


----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. August 2013)

Hi zusammen,

Nachdem ich mir die Kurbel nochmal angesehen habe wurde klar warum das nicht funktionieren kann:

Als ich die Kurbel aus England bekommen hatte waren die Schrauben vom Spider ja schon vergriesgnadelt und der Spider ging deswegen nicht mehr ab. Da er aber wackelte hat der Markus ihn verschweißt. Dass der aber in England scho verkehrt herum montiert war ist mir leider entgangen. Deswegen heute ab zum M und das gemacht:



Dann das:

Dann noch weng verschliffen:



Am unteren Ende ist der Vierkant auf 4 mm Höhe noch völlig unversehrt, ein neuer Spider wird als wieder halten.

VG
Peru


----------



## cleiende (24. August 2013)

Na also, die Revos haben ja auch nicht gepasst. Der Markus, auch als Gott der Feuerfässer bekannt, ist echt begabt.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. August 2013)

....na des hab scho ich gebaut.....aber Danke fürs Kompliment


----------



## epic2006 (24. August 2013)

Nun sollte es auch mit der 107er Welle hinhauen, oder eben 113.

Wird auf jeden Fall ein Knaller der Aufbau!

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (25. August 2013)

Hi zusammen,

ja die neuen Spider benötigen immer eine 113er Welle. Mal sehen ob es die noch gibt, den der Kollege ist hinüber:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/peru73/

Der Markus macht ja auch viele Arbeiten, die andere ablehnen, aber den Spider wollt selbst er nimmi zammrichten wie man bei uns sagt....

Da ich bei tout terrain noch Händlerstatus habe, werd ich mal anfragen ob es die noch gibt....

VG
peru


----------



## cleiende (25. August 2013)

Die aktuellen Middleburn Spider haben eine andere Aufnahme. Das wird nicht ganz einfach werden. Wenn Du in D nicht weiterkommst und eine Lieferadresse in UK brauchst sag Bescheid.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (27. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

nach längerem Stillstand hier nun auch mal wieder was Neues. Eigentlich wär es schon fertig, aber das Gas war alle beim Markus, deswegen kann er den Spider erst nächste Woche schweißen...


Hier die Kleber:




DSC00621 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr




DSC00623 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr

und hier der Spider, sauber vorbereitet zum Schweißen. Diesmal werden allerdings nur die vier Ecken verschweißt, damit die Schrauben zur Fixierung noch reinkönnen. Evtl. lässt er sich dann später auch wieder leichter von der Kurbel trennen....




DSC00626 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr

Merk es grad: natürlich das Headtube Decal vergessen

VG
peru


----------



## tofu1000 (27. Oktober 2013)

Na ich bin ja mal sowas von gespannt, wie das Geschoss im fertigen Zustand ausschaut! Geniale Detailverliebtheit, Peter!


----------



## versus (27. Oktober 2013)

dann hast du den gary glitter pornolack abgemacht? sehr gut.
psyclone disc ist top. wenn mein lokaler rahmenbrutzler endlich aus den puschen kommt, lasse ich mir auch eine dranlöten.


----------



## epic2006 (28. Oktober 2013)

Nächste Woche werde ich Dich erinnern, dass Du Bilder postest, ich will endlich die Specialedition im Ganzen sehen

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (28. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

also es kommt nur eine anderer Spider dran, die Kurbel bleibt gold. War auch keine Lack sondern Eloxal. Oder hast Du Dich auf etwas anderes bezogen??

Gary Glitter Pornolack im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes gibt es demnächst in diesem Forum, aber in nem anderen Thread 

Oh, dann wirst Du wie ich auch geächtet ) Erst das Lightning und nun noch ein psyclone...aber ich finds gut! Und Löten kann man so schön rückgängig machen...

VG
peru




versus schrieb:


> dann hast du den gary glitter pornolack abgemacht? sehr gut.
> psyclone disc ist top. wenn mein lokaler rahmenbrutzler endlich aus den puschen kommt, lasse ich mir auch eine dranlöten.


----------



## versus (28. Oktober 2013)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also es kommt nur eine anderer Spider dran, die Kurbel bleibt gold. War auch keine Lack sondern Eloxal. Oder hast Du Dich auf etwas anderes bezogen??
> 
> ...



ich meinte den lack, den oldman drauf gemacht hatte. das war doch schwarz mit glitter drin. auf deinen fotos sieht der normal schwarz aus.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (28. Oktober 2013)

...also meines Wissens war der scho immer schwarz uni; zumindest hab ich ihn so bekommen. Der is ja bei seinem tschechischen Rahmenbau- Kontakt schwarz gepulvert worden. Dat is keen Lack....

In natura ist das auch eher so ein schwarz mit nem grauen Schleier, aber der Nicolai hat scho immer gesagt, dass die echt günstig Rahmenarbeiten ausführen, aber pulvern können die net so dolle....

Na mal sehen ob ich die Bapper grod drauf bekomm

VG
peru



versus schrieb:


> ich meinte den lack, den oldman drauf gemacht hatte. das war doch schwarz mit glitter drin. auf deinen fotos sieht der normal schwarz aus.


----------



## versus (28. Oktober 2013)

habe es in oldmans fotoalbum gefunden (ich hoffe es ist okay wenn ich ein foto daraus poste). offenbar hat er es nach der aktion mit der discaufnahme nochmals umgefärbt.

so wars vorher:




100_1768 von Bad Russian auf Flickr


----------



## LeFrankdrien (28. Oktober 2013)

... ja scheint so. Auf einigen Bildern sieht man den angeschlagenen alten Lack an den Hinterbaustreben und nach dem umbruzzeln das neue Pulverkleid...

Na wieder was gelernt..

Vg

peru



versus schrieb:


> habe es in oldmans fotoalbum gefunden (ich hoffe es ist okay wenn ich ein foto daraus poste). offenbar hat er es nach der aktion mit der discaufnahme nochmals umgefärbt.
> 
> so wars vorher:
> 
> ...


----------



## Kruko (28. Oktober 2013)

Er hatte den Rahmen im Glitzerlook so aus England bekommen.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (29. Oktober 2013)

Hi zusammen,

also ich werd noch zum Elch....jetzt passen die 94 LK Kettenblätter, die ich zuhause hab nicht an die Kurbel wenn der Stern montiert ist...meine Herren..

Hätte also noch jemand Kettenblätter 94er LK, 5-Arm, schwarz 42 Zähne und / oder 32 Zähne?

Guck zwar parallel nochmal bei Revolution und tout terrain wg. Middleburn KBs, aber sicher ist sicher

Danke schonmal!

VG
peru


----------



## LeFrankdrien (29. Oktober 2013)

Auf den Markus ist halt Verlass:


VG
Peru


----------



## eddy 1 (29. Oktober 2013)

Schönes Thema (Jps) bin gespannt


----------



## siq (30. Oktober 2013)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> also ich werd noch zum Elch....jetzt passen die 94 LK Kettenblätter, die ich zuhause hab nicht an die Kurbel wenn der Stern montiert ist...meine Herren..
> 
> ...



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=11065917&postcount=7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

kleine Fortschritte sind gemacht, mehr am WE:




DSC00644 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr




DSC00639 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr




DSC00646 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr




DSC00636 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr





DSC00643 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr

Ich bin auch noch am überlegen, nicht doch noch diese Teile zu verbauen, ein güldener CK ist schon net übel....bei den FHs bin ich mir noch nicht sicher...die Kette und die Bar Plugs sind natürlich gesetzt.




DSC00647 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr




DSC00649 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr




DSC00653 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr

Schönen Abend noch!

VG
peru


----------



## Kruko (7. November 2013)

Das sieht ja schon mal sehr lecker aus. Hast Du auch das passende Outfit??


----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. November 2013)

Hi,

hab scho mal überlegt, aber ob das so gut is in Nordostoberfranken im güldenen Spandex Glitzergwandl umanandt zu fohrn??? Ich befürchte Schlimmes 

Das Geld investiere ich lieber in nen X9 Umwerfer, den ich zerlegen und eloxieren lassen kann, damit er zu den Golden Nugget Shiftern und Schaltwerk passt. Damit könnt ich dann auch mein Problemfeld Cockpit langfristig pimpen...

VG
peru



gt-heini schrieb:


> Das sieht ja schon mal sehr lecker aus. Hast Du auch das passende Outfit??


----------



## Rahbari (8. November 2013)

Wow! 

Aber: warum muss da Werbung für die Zigarettenmarke drauf?


----------



## Manni1599 (8. November 2013)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Wow!
> 
> Aber: warum muss da Werbung für die Zigarettenmarke drauf?



Ähm, wenn man ein John Player Special Bike aufbaut, kann man schlecht auf das Markenzeichen verzichten.

Zur Erinnerung für die Jüngeren:




Darum geht es. Auch ich war damals ein großer Fan des LOTUS Rennstalls.
Unvergessen Mario Andretti als Fahrer....

Das wird richtig geil, Peter!!!!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. November 2013)

Eigentlich wollte ich auch die Linierung aufgreifen, aber der Klebermann wollte nicht... Mal sehen, vielleicht hat er irgendwann mal wieder Bock..

Wollt scho grad schreiben: Thema gelesen und verstanden????? Mach ich aber natürlich nicht Alles weitere verkneif ich mir...

VG

Peru



Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ähm, wenn man ein John Player Special Bike aufbaut, kann man schlecht auf das Markenzeichen verzichten.
> 
> Zur Erinnerung für die Jüngeren:
> 
> ...


----------



## Kruko (8. November 2013)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab scho mal überlegt, aber ob das so gut is in Nordostoberfranken im güldenen Spandex Glitzergwandl umanandt zu fohrn??? Ich befürchte Schlimmes
> 
> ...




Das Biene-Maja-Kostüm würde Dir aber stehen.

Kostprobe gefällig??





Oder in dem Stil


----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. November 2013)

Wie geil ist das denn???!!!! Hab mich weggeschmissen))

Aber eh klor: wer scheener is als ich ist eh geschminkt

summ, summ...





gt-heini schrieb:


> Das Biene-Maja-Kostüm würde Dir aber stehen.
> 
> Kostprobe gefällig??
> 
> ...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (15. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

die Zielgerade ist erreicht:




DSC00691 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr




DSC00705 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr




DSC00694 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr




DSC00692 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr

Nu mit GT Lenker, GT Griffen in gold, den Exustar Pedalen, die ich nach laaangem Suchen im letzten Karton wiedergefunden habe und ein paar güldenen Schräubchen...

Es sind noch kleinere Änderungen geplant (Kassette, identische Scheiben mit goldenem Stern, paar weitere Schräubchen, Headtube und Sitzrohr Decal) aber jetzt wird es erstmal so gefahren.

VG
peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (16. Dezember 2013)

Das ist mal hingebungsvoll gemacht! Sehr schön.
Dann mal wenige Steinschläge am güldenen Rad.


----------



## Kruko (16. Dezember 2013)

Schick, schick. Nur die Skunk-Reifen wollen mir nicht so recht gefallen.

Ich wünsch Dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß mit dem Teil.


----------



## Manni1599 (16. Dezember 2013)

Wirklich sehr schön geworden, Peter!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. Dezember 2013)

Jup da haste recht, wollt sie auch schon gegen Skinwalls vom Bravado LE tauschen, aber war zu faul....aber kommt noch, mal guggen wie das aussieht....

Demnächst mehr...



gt-heini schrieb:


> Schick, schick. Nur die Skunk-Reifen wollen mir nicht so recht gefallen.
> 
> Ich wünsch Dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß mit dem Teil.


----------



## schnapi64 (16. November 2014)

bin beeindruckt und muss sagen das bike ist *super schön*, sehr *detailverliebt* _(auf das es ja schliesslich bei so einen projekt ankommt)_ und *stimmig *geworden!

hab selbst so etwas ähnliches gemacht: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/eure-meinung-rocky-mountain-equipe-1993-8-25kg-proleten-porno.735473/

ich war zwar nicht ganz so JPS lastig herangegangen, aber bin genauso wie du als lotus fan davon inspiriert gewesen!


----------

